# Best Looking Game Console?



## EpicJungle (Oct 3, 2010)

To be honest I think the new Xbox 360 is best looking,
and the 3DS!!!!

Xbox because it has a glossy black finish, and the thickness is nice...
The 3DS because of the thickness and glossy front, but I kinda hate it too :|

Yeah.

Explain why!!


----------



## 0ddity (Oct 3, 2010)

I voted other/older for the first option, I like the look of the PS2 slim the best. For handheld, I'd say the 3DS looks best, but we'll see how well the shiny inside resists fingerprints.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 3, 2010)

Limiting the options to only this gen's consoles (and handhelds) doesn't help, and neither does your lack of support as to _why_ you actually think these consoles/handhelds look better than anything else.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 3, 2010)

Dsi and Ps3


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 3, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Limiting the options to only this gen's consoles (and handhelds) doesn't help, and neither does your lack of support as to _why_ you actually think these consoles/handhelds look better than anything else.


I did put an "Other (older consoles)" options..


----------



## Rogue Trader (Oct 3, 2010)

I really like the old Xbox and the Game Boy Micro.

But the coolest console i've ever seen is the Nintoaster!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## DeadLocked (Oct 3, 2010)

I voted XBOX 360 Slim because I like the black gloss and the buttons and shape
And DS Lite, I like the glossy finish also and the thin-ness. If the PSP looked more flat and modern then I would have voted that (think slim and sturdy design like macbooks)


----------



## Megane (Oct 3, 2010)

Portable -> Psp Go !  The slider is awesome

Console -> Genesis   sexy black finish + sexy curves = best looking console ever


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 3, 2010)

Sony has some sexy consoles, Just sayin.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 3, 2010)

Wii, because it just looks awesome. Nintendo DS Lite, because it looks simple but sexy.


----------



## IgiveUgas (Oct 3, 2010)

Game Boy Micro FTW!


----------



## Bulit (Oct 3, 2010)

In my opinion, the original xbox 360 design looked better than the slim design. 
As for the psp go, it looks more like a phone than an actual handheld.


----------



## RoMee (Oct 3, 2010)

I say PSP GO, I hated it, but I think it looks real nice


----------



## miigo (Oct 3, 2010)

The Nitnendo Entertainment System


----------



## Supervlieg (Oct 3, 2010)

Console: EU/Jap Snes
Portable: Gba micro (famicom ed.)


----------



## Demonbart (Oct 3, 2010)

PS3 and DSi


----------



## Issac (Oct 3, 2010)

Wii, because it's small, glossy, white and has a nice blue light... I just think it looks good!
Also the DSL looks best on the handheld front. Just because I like the Metallic Rose edition! (Sweeeeeeeet colour!) But the PSP isn't that bad looking either.


----------



## xx_cutie_xx (Oct 3, 2010)

The PS3 and DS for me.


----------



## Thoob (Oct 3, 2010)

PS3 Fat and DSL.


----------



## Veho (Oct 3, 2010)

GBA SP. Very elegant.


----------



## monkat (Oct 3, 2010)

Dreamcast.

It's bright orange triangle welcomed me with warmth into a gaming experience like none other.

By the way I've never had one.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 3, 2010)

Console: Dreamcast. It is simply a beautiful system even though I also like the Wiis design!

Handheld: DS Lite (DSi - looks imo pretty similar and I don`t mind the gloss(less) of either device). I think it is overall the best looking but I also think, that the PSPgo looks really good, even though I know it is a rather unpopular device (in contrary to the success of the other models!) but I think that`s not caused by the look of the system rather then it`s feature...


----------



## elmoreas (Oct 3, 2010)

Wii/DSi XL

Both simply shaped, smooth, elegant in design but with everything you need build in. What you want is another story but needs are covered. Who could ask for more. Go Ninty!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2010)

PS3 and PSP Go.
Sony makes some nice looking consoles/handhelds. The name of the thread should be changed to 'Best Looking Game Console This Gen?'. The poll only has consoles/handhelds from this generation.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 3, 2010)

the xbox 360 slim


----------



## overslept (Oct 4, 2010)

PSP is so much sexier than NDS. You gotta hand it to Sony, they know how to make some sexy devices.


----------



## redact (Oct 4, 2010)

i like the looks of the 360 elite and the ds lite looks rather sexy too


----------



## Gaiaknight (Oct 4, 2010)

dreamcast and dsi


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 5, 2010)

The Wii and DS. I love simplicity.


----------



## MFDC12 (Oct 5, 2010)

the nintendo 64  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i always thought it was quite sexy, in a totally non-sexual way.


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the new XBox 360 Reach Edition and the DS Lite.


----------



## moosh01 (Oct 5, 2010)

Atari 2600!  Toggle switches and wood laminate! ftw!


----------



## Fluganox (Oct 5, 2010)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> I really like the old Xbox and the Game Boy Micro.
> 
> But the coolest console i've ever seen is the Nintoaster!


^THIS!

Definitely the best looking console ever (there's loads, but the concept is the same, and yes it does work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ):






For Handheld, I'm not sure, I loved the look of the original GBA, or the original DS design (the concept one before the Phat)


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 6, 2010)

:|

I shouldn't have had put in a poll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A lot put in older consoles


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Fluganox said:
			
		

>


This ^^^. This thread is worthless now


----------



## xist (Oct 6, 2010)

I simply adore the PSOne. When they slimmed down the original Playstation they made a wonderful looking replacement!

And the PSP 3000 and Go look excellent for portable consoles.


----------



## science (Oct 6, 2010)

DS Lite

*Posts merged*

game gear


----------



## Rasas (Oct 6, 2010)

Are modded systems allowed. Such as


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 6, 2010)

Rasas said:
			
		

> Are modded systems allowed. Such as


... so you can play a game while you play a game.


----------



## dekuleon (Oct 6, 2010)

The best looking?

Nintendo GameCube and...

GBA Galaxy (The first one GBA)


----------



## Inunah (Oct 6, 2010)

The Wiistation 360

3DS, hands down.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 6, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Rasas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO DAWG, I herd you like games, so I put a game in your game so you can game while you game.


----------



## Didu50 (Oct 6, 2010)

The Vectrex and the DSI. I dont own a vectrex but it is very good looking. lul


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 6, 2010)

I love my THIS IS COOL skeleton Saturn and my GBA Micro Famicom edition.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 6, 2010)

Handheld: GBA Micro and PSP Go. (It does look shmeeexy)

Console: X360, hands down, for some reason, I love the ring.


----------



## Gore (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.feross.org/wp-content/uploads/2...nes-classic.jpg this is cool


----------



## wohoo (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with the DS Lite. But the DSi, 3DS and the Wii are amazing too


----------



## keine (Oct 9, 2010)

PS2 Slim > Gamecube > PS2 > Xbox ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Wii > PS3 Slim >PS3 > 360 ( No exp w/ M$ Slim)


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 9, 2010)

In terms of actual aesthetics, I would have to say the Jaguar. With that console, its like they fused sex and the future.
And you also cant forget the old consoles that had wood paneling.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 9, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> http://www.feross.org/wp-content/uploads/2...nes-classic.jpg this is cool


I own that it even has a texture where the grey stuff is its so hawt.


----------



## nintendoom (Oct 9, 2010)

I voted fo the wii cause... its just sexy
and for the handheld ive voted for the ds (DSLite) cause i think its best AND SEXIEST of all the ds series....


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 9, 2010)

1.Black Wii
2.Black DSi
3.Black PSP 2000

Those are my favorite consoles...And yes they all look hella cooler in black


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 9, 2010)

iQue Player


----------



## Langin (Oct 9, 2010)

Game boy Advance

Very nice/

Xbox 360 new

OMG Looks so cool and nice.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 9, 2010)

The PSPgo looks amazing (too bad it's not even close to a deal as its looks), and the old PlayStation 3 models looked awesome as well.


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 9, 2010)

The 3ds from what i have see  looks rll cool and the xbox 360 slim looks good aswell but i don't have one Dx  i got a ps3


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 9, 2010)

PS3 Slim. The 360 slim shouldn't have used shiny plastic.


----------



## metalmouth647 (Oct 10, 2010)

PS3 FAT>Slim -.-
also ds cuz ive never owned a psp.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 12, 2010)

Gore said:
			
		

> http://www.feross.org/wp-content/uploads/2...nes-classic.jpg this is cool




that looks familiar..
I think my friend has it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and it does look nice


----------



## Adr990 (Oct 13, 2010)

Gamecube (Black, purple, silver) and GB (white with purple buttons)


----------



## SixtySixHundred (Nov 7, 2010)

I voted Xbox360 as best looking console, but on the hand-held side of things, I went for 'Other'. My choice is Gameboy Micro. It's freaking gorgeous!


----------



## boombox (Nov 7, 2010)

I used to think the PS3 (fat) but now the new XBOX is out it looks really pretty, sleek and shiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 best handheld looks wise to me is the PSP Go.


----------



## JonthanD (Nov 7, 2010)

I voted for older consoles, and to clarify I say the original 3DO system (not the knock offs or the re release of it but the original.) It's the only system I can think of that would look at home in an entertainment center stacked in with a receiver and an AMP. 






For portable systems I like the way my black DS Lite looks its perfect the way it is lol


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 7, 2010)

Despite being a Nintendo fanboy, I think the PS3 and PSPGo designs are very sexy.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2010)

Nintendo Wii, such a minimalistic look, simple case, nice light colours.

For the portables I went for the Gameboy Micro, it just looks so sexy, small and powerful, amazing device.


----------



## stalker017 (Nov 14, 2010)

Best Looking Gaming Console = XBOX 360 ( I hate the fucking power brick though )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Best Looking Gaming Handheld = PSP Go ( esp. the black one. Simple yet sexy. )


----------

